# HAMM March 2012



## Bozo (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just a quick shout to gauge intrest in a coach running from the south of England to Terrastika HAMM.

The current plan is to run the coach from Reading to South Hampton and across to Folkestone and then through to HAMM,

In association with JC EXOTICS TOURS you will be provided with a goody bag and we can provide Poly box kits with heat packs and water for any purchases for £10/€12 each kit.

Prices are:
Single seat £110
Double seat £180
Poly box kit £10/€12

You must be over 16 years of age and have a valid Uk passport,

PM myself or squirel with interest or questions


----------



## Bozo (Jun 28, 2010)

Little bump 

And to answer a few questions 

1: Hamm show is weekend of the 10th and coach will depart in the evening of the 9th arriving at the show at approx 9am local time, then depart at approx 7pm local time after a few drinks and some good laughs arriving back in the uk in the small hours of sunday 11th

2: HOTS and animals covered by DEFRA are not permitted to be purchased regardless of UK licence

3: rodents are permitted

4: although we do everything possible to aid safe transit it is your responsibility to pack your purchases and we cannot accept any responsibility for loss (so far nobody has lost an animal on the return journey) and there is always plenty of JC TOURS staff on hand to help if your unsure

5: there is first aider on each coach however we recomend you also carry an E111 card or an equivalent medical card in case of emergency


----------

